# Paph Susan Low



## Renegayde (Oct 8, 2008)

one of the plants I got from Haiku Maui Orchids was labeled Paph Lowii "Waterfield" HCC/AOS X Susan Booth "Mem Lily Mizumo" HCC/AOS......I looked up this cross and Lowii x Susan Booth is Paph Susan Low but so far I have not found a pic online of Susan Low.......anyone have a pic or a link to a pic? just curious what it might look like if I ever get it to bloom.....now I have two though becase when I was repotting this 2 growth plant it seems the smaller growth was not attached....I was cleaning some potting medium off the roots and found it was either a second growth that had seperated at some time or had always been two seperate plants.....though it is a lot smaller to have always been a second growth I would think

Todd


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 8, 2008)

I would guess it would look like Julius (roth x lowii). Susan Booth is (roth x praestans) & looks very roth like, so that's what I'd be looking for.


----------



## slippertalker (Oct 8, 2008)

It will be somewhat like Paph Julius but a bit smaller and maybe more twisting of the petals.


----------



## Candace (Oct 8, 2008)

I checked both Orchid Wiz and the AQ database and although there has been one awarded, there isn't a photo. Hopefully someone has one.


----------



## Renegayde (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Guys

Todd


----------

